# Pandemic anyone????



## Moby76065 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.rightsidenews.com/201303...mmigration-danger-from-drug-resistant-tb.html

The United States practically eliminated tuberculosis many decades ago with our good hygiene and good drugs. But TB is coming back with a vengeance over our open border with Mexico and in a form that is highly contagious, fatal, and drug resistant.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Sure, blame the poor Mexicans who don't have health care instead of the retarded traitors who gave them a free ride here...LOL

Yes,I AM an @ss.


----------



## IlliniWarrior (Nov 30, 2010)

Magus said:


> Sure, blame the poor Mexicans who don't have health care instead of the retarded traitors who gave them a free ride here...LOL
> 
> Yes,I AM an @ss.


thank U @ss .... another idiot giving criminals entitlements


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Magus said:


> Sure, blame the poor Mexicans who don't have health care instead of the retarded traitors who gave them a free ride here...LOL
> 
> Yes,I AM an @ss.


 How about we blame both the traitors and the invaders?


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I hate wasting sarcasm.
I'm all for a mine field and making the enablers test it.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

We could arrest them but Obama would just let them go.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

maybe he could use them as tasters. lol


----------

